# Minimum Post Before Selling Rule



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Although I am a newby here, and in fairness have nothing to sell, I approve of the minmimum posting rule before you are allowed to sell. I am a keen cyclist and am a member of a popular cycling forum. It really peeves me off when you see first posts in the sales section trying to sell there used bikes. I suggested a mimimum post rule there but was shot down. I know that more posts doesn't meen we 'know' each other but at least an element of trust is gained that the person in question is a fellow watch fan and is more genuine than someone looking to make a fast buck, without paying any auction fees.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I can see where you are coming from, but I can't make my mind up either way.

Reaching 50 posts doesn't take a determined seller very long, they'll respond to every posting, including saying a welcome to newbies who joined many months ago, posting every joke that they know etc. It may be worth considering putting a time period into the equation as well - ie you have to make 50 postings and have been a member for at least X amount of months.

Playing devils advocate - a little old ladies husband has just died, he's been a bit of a watch collector, she knows nothing about the value or authenticity of the watches so she seeks advice from a watch collectors forum. She receives helpful, informative replies and now has an idea of what hubbies stash is really worth. Because of the 50 posts rule she now has to sell them via fleabay or to the local dealer - wouldn't you have liked the chance to have purchased what may be a grail watch directly via this forum ?.

I can't make my mind up either way, alas little old ladies in the scenario above are very few and far between, prats that spam watch forums with "lovellly weplicas lookee here" are far more plentiful. What we really need is a way of keeping the wallies out, rather than a ruling that you have to make X amount of postings.

Perhaps posting an item onto the sales forum should be made password protected (akin to the politics forum), if you can convince one of the moderators that you are indeed a genuine "little old lady" they can supply you with the password even though you have not made the required number of postings. But , the sales forum should still be left unprotected for viewing (buying) purposes.

Alas, I fear that whatever method you use, the wallies always ruin it for the majority.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Alas, I fear that whatever method you use, the wallies always ruin it for the majority.


Exactly...There is no way to do it for the best so everybodys happy.......


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It works for me, otherwise the sales area would be full of people of one post wonders.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

catflem said:


> Reaching 50 posts doesn't take a determined seller very long, they'll respond to every posting


Thankfully it doesn`t seem to happen very often but as recent events have apparently shown, it does happen


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that must be a record....has anyone ever got to 50 posts in that short a space of time?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

We had a few newer members last year posting on average 50 a day









Another option is to keep the minimum of 50 posts, but also include some kind of length of joining.. eg. 1 month minimum until you can post in those forums


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> that must be a record....has anyone ever got to 50 posts in that short a space of time?


It wouldn`t be so bad if one of them hadn`t IMO, appeared to be somewhat opportunist & insensitive


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

As already stated there is no perfect way that will satisfy everybody. As a newbie I havn't come to the forum in order to sell or offload watches - more to learn, seek advice and gain more familiarity with brands and types of watches that offer more value for money than the top 3 or 4 brands.









What I need is control to reduce my spending as everytime I see a watch for sale on the forum I have to prevent myself from snapping up the bargain







. A big part of this is the implicit confidence I have in the genuine nature of the seller - backed up by supportive comments from other senior members of the forum.

If you dilute the "qualification criteria" then I would need to apply more filters to the sellers to ensure they were respected senior members of the forum and I would trust the goods they were selling.

To cut to the chase I say "Keep the criteria" - I'll bide my time until I become a "real" member.

The more cynical amongst you could say I'm one step closer now


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> The more cynical amongst you could say I'm one step closer now


You're one step closer now







..... only joking!!









It doesn't matter really what rules are put in place, some people will always try to buck the system.

Personally I don't have a problem with someone new making lots of posts as long as they are relevent to the topic and the forum. It's the "I agree" posts that drive me crazy.









I like the 50 post rule. It shows that the forum expects some sort of participation from a new member before the sales forum is available. Even though it's not perfect it sends out the right message IMO. At the end of the day why should Roy fund a forum just so people can avoid paying eBay fees?

Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t think there`s any problem with people who are genuine and naturally on joining a forum like this with many subjects a new member will often want to contribute to interesting or even just amusing discussions, those who remember when I first joined can attest to how I appeared to be posting in almost every thread









The problem comes when you have people who appear to be cynically joining up & posting every chance they get just to pass the 50 mark so they can sell something









Thankfully it rarely happens and I don`t think there is any need to change the present system, all we can hope is that people like this aren`t successful in their sales and give up & crawl back under the rocks they came from


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Toshi said:


> cookie520 said:
> 
> 
> > The more cynical amongst you could say I'm one step closer now
> ...


I agree










But seriously, I think the forum strikes a pretty good balance as it is. Those who sign up and then spend a day resurrecting old posts and adding "smilie" replies aren't doing themselves any favours. We can all spot them and when their inevitable topic appears in the sales forum, it is usually treated with the disdain it deserves.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Surely the 50 post rule is sensible and works in the vast majority of situations ie it encourages new members to become involved & to participate, to become addicted







despite what might have been their original intention of joining just to sell a watch.

Most new members join & post initially because they either want to sell something or need advice on a particular item. They may or may not already be collectors.

I would have thought it was perfectly possible for the moderators to step in, and err moderate if they think a particular newbie is posting with undue haste purely to gain access to the sales forum - just as they do for all other transgressions, be they intentional or accidental.

Leave it as it is I say... as if I had any influence on anything


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Those who sign up and then spend a day resurrecting old posts and adding "smilie" replies aren't doing themselves any favours. We can all spot them and when their inevitable topic appears in the sales forum, it is usually treated with the disdain it deserves.


absolutely. However if anyone is thinking of selling a 750T Caribbean at a good price.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t think there`s any problem with people who are genuine and naturally on joining a forum like this with many subjects a new member will often want to contribute to interesting or even just amusing discussions, those who remember when I first joined can attest to how I appeared to be posting in almost every thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think we all have been guilty of that mac......









thing is, is that we don't take the piss.....i dont think that i've actually posted that much in the sales forum, and certainly not got to 50 posts just to sell.

look into my eyes..........you will not sell anything on the sales forum


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t think there`s any problem with people who are genuine and naturally on joining a forum like this with many subjects a new member will often want to contribute to interesting or even just amusing discussions, those who remember when I first joined can attest to how I appeared to be posting in almost every thread
> ...


I rarely do anyway














:lol:

Sorry for my rant, it`s just that, as I mentioned, a recent apparent example of speed posting did seem to be in

very poor taste


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I rarely do anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All very valid discussion chaps, I suppose there is no easy answer... like Mach I just think the behaviour of the few is in very poor taste that's all. Damn their trousers I say.

Ho-hum...









S.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

50 posts in a day since joining is amazing. It's obvious what they are after too.

I remember joining and then going aaaaages without actually having anything to say. Even then it was usually just; "oooh, pretty"

I really haven't graduated past that have I


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

There's an old saying that goes "At any meal, there's always some awkward ******* who'll piss on the chips" and I'm afraid this is true right across the spectrum of interests. One post told of this happening in a cycling forum and I know it has happened in other watch forums (fora??? - I never know the correct word...)

However the mods on this site are very vigilant so we don't get too much crap to wade through. Apart from saying 'hats off to the moderators' there's nothing really any of can do except mercilessly take the piss out of any that do slip through the net.

Rob


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

One simple technical solution is to enable the "post moderation" feature for the "New Members" group. This means that all New Member's posts require approval by a mod before they're added to the forum.

Three very real disadvantages to this though are that it's not necessarily fair to block posts by a new member who may just happen to be very "talkative", it doesn't make the forum appear very friendly to new members and, lastly, it's a lot of extra work for the mods.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > Those who sign up and then spend a day resurrecting old posts and adding "smilie" replies aren't doing themselves any favours. We can all spot them and when their inevitable topic appears in the sales forum, it is usually treated with the disdain it deserves.
> ...


I agree...but in line with Rich...if they're offering Hamilton Altairs at silly prices, I say...post away.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm glad most seem to agree that at least some level of moderation is required, be it human interaction, minimum posts or whatever. Like I said the cycling forum I was on had all sorts of w***ers posting all sorts of stuff which was totally out of order. Maybe I'm idealistic but I think forums are built on interaction and we should not discourage new members (myself included) but let them know that the forum will not let the p*ss be extracted out of it! If nowt else we've had a decent debate!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> 50 posts in a day since joining is amazing. It's obvious what they are after too.
> 
> I remember joining and then going aaaaages without actually having anything to say. Even then it was usually just; "oooh, pretty"
> 
> I really haven't graduated past that have I


I don`t think there`s anything wrong with the "oooh, pretty" type posts per se as sometimes you don`t feel like going into a long essay about how wonderful the dial is, how well the hands match the case or how it`s the best watch in the history of horology, you simply want to express your appreciation for it









BTW this is not to imply that there is anything wrong with a post which expresses in detail why a person likes a particular watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I don`t think there`s anything wrong with the "oooh, pretty" type posts per se as sometimes you don`t feel like going into a long essay about how wonderful the dial is, how well the hands match the case or how it`s the best watch in the history of horology, you simply want to express your appreciation for it


Mac, you are only allowed to do that when you have 12088 or more posts. You know the rules...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

oooooh, pretty....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t think there`s anything wrong with the "oooh, pretty" type posts per se as sometimes you don`t feel like going into a long essay about how wonderful the dial is, how well the hands match the case or how it`s the best watch in the history of horology, you simply want to express your appreciation for it
> ...


_Shhh!!_ don`t tell everyone or we`ll have them all posting like mad to get there














:lol:

Of course the alternative reply is... _*Weeee, I`ve finally made it!!*_


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> oooooh, pretty....


I agree


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

12088 or more until the next level...

I still have 11816 more to go. I better get posting


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There was a rumour some time back that you got a free watch when you reach 10,000 posts but I never got one


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

No, Mac. You get a _picture_ of a watch, and here it is...










How 'bout making everyone pass a simple test to gain access to the Sales forum? Questions like...

1. Identify the watch above and its owner.

2. Define "710".

3. Name the member with the blue cuffs.

4. Name the Socialist on the forum.

5. What are the names of Mac's cats?

6. Which member has long balls?

7. Whose hat is this?

8. Which member has the biggest boner for Timex?

9. Name all members named Rich.

10. What is Roy's middle name?

...etc.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds simple enough Rich!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There was a rumour some time back that you got a free watch when you reach 10,000 posts but I never got one


I'll send you one...I've still got a Three Barrels for some lucky owner....I was saving it for Mark, but he doesn't seem interested.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> No, Mac. You get a _picture_ of a watch, and here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few know the answer to question 10, maybe even Mrs Talyor doesn`t know









As for a photo of the RR, what more could one ask for?














:notworthy:








:notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a rumour some time back that you got a free watch when you reach 10,000 posts but I never got one
> ...


Give him time Paul, eventually it`ll become his grail watch


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi All.

Iâ€™m a â€˜newbeâ€™ too. If fact this is the first forum Iâ€™ve ever joined! To be honest I find it little intimidating - I donâ€™t understand half of the bl00dy acronyms for a starter of 10! - but at the same time I bow to the knowledge of a dozen or so â€˜olderâ€™ members who post frequently. My â€˜710â€™ (I assume that means wife by the way?) said to me just 5 mins ago - â€œyour not on that sad watch website again are you?!â€ which kinda made me realise how much time Iâ€™ve spent here in the past week or so, so already Iâ€˜m and addict.

â€˜Sellingâ€™ - well Iâ€™ve only got 6 watches and arenâ€™t very interesting. The fact of the matter is that I think the experienced members will see straight through the scammers very quickly and rightly soâ€¦

â€˜Allactionâ€™ - a fellow biker - road or mtb? Iâ€™ve done lots of both including â€˜TTâ€™ (work that one out addicts!) criterium and track. I have a â€˜72 Raleigh Record Ace (completely original), a 05 Merida Full Carbon , and a 06 GIANT Anthem 1 and 1992 Saracen Kili Pro single speed mtb.

Cheers all and thanks for making me feel welcome thus far







- Stu.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

You got 710 straight away. You can't be that bad


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> - a fellow biker -


I got all excited for a moment...but then realized I didn't recognise any of these "bikes".









They're "bicycles", not bikes.









Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

HA HA 45 posts now!









I have noticed that quite a few people have started to leave email address's selling goods outside of the sales forum is that allowed?

I think the fifty post rule is quite good because you know that the member has a vested interest in timepieces not just after a easy way to shift some goods.

said my bit nuff said

Andy


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Yaaay ! The Red Rekord returns







:smiley-faces-85:









Talking of sales forum rules, it should be totally illegal to sell these until reaching 20,000 posts at least-

RLT sportswear sales


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > - a fellow biker -
> ...


Take no notice Stu







, I have a Dawes 501, a Dawes Sardar and a Specialized Allez unfortunately it's winter and it's raining so I am too depressed to use any of them.











Stuart Davies said:


> â€˜Sellingâ€™ - well Iâ€™ve only got 6 watches and arenâ€™t very interesting.










Blown it! Of course they are interesting.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

OH BUM!

Only another 19965 post before I can sell something, oh well.......................................................................









Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

makky said:


> Yaaay ! The Red Rekord returns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done, I was going to say that should form one of the questions









Edit: The question : Name the member who likes Lycra


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Give up who?

Andy


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Rev, 2 more to go mate! Got anything you wanna sell?


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Stuart, road bikes for me mate. Got a Cannondale Synapse Carbon, BH Carbon and Giant SCR 3 which is my winter bike. Just got out last week for first time in ages and now the bloody heavens have opened and monsoon season is upon us! Do about 5000 miles a year, but have got a bit fat this winter!

Sorry for digressing from the watch theme folks but men who wear lycra must stand together (safety in numbers I think!!).


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...was wondering what I was going to use for a avatar... now you've chosen it for me makky









Was a '2nd' cat a few years back - 7 to 8k/yr man - But now my 'bikes' (SilverHawk!







) keep getting in my way whist reaching for the bbq - now I'm now just a fat-cat!!!

Nite.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

allaction said:


> Sorry for digressing from the watch theme folks but men who wear lycra must stand together (safety in numbers I think!!).


An image I could well do without thank you very much














:lol:


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> allaction said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for digressing from the watch theme folks but men who wear lycra must stand together (safety in numbers I think!!).
> ...


Lycra isn't exactly my thang...

But tight fitting spandex is :*****:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

STOP

oH THIS BLOODY FORUM AND IT'S TENDECY TO CAREER OFF TOPIC!









Let's get one thing clear. The 50 post rule was introduced for two reasons. To stop the Spammers (which you all know can't be done 100%) and to stop the "I am only interested in selling I don't want to join in" brigade.

We aren't the only forum to do this, even the other place that prides itself on not having moderators now has a similar rule.

This is not a free selling place. As the forum guidelines say if you want to use this forum just to sell then sorry but you will be deleted or more likely ignored!

The mods are not here 24/7, even Stan has some time off! We are not vindictive, we don't make judgements, we just ensure the guidelines of the forum are adhered to as much as we possibly can.

If someone wants to join and spend a whole morning posting just so they can get to 50 and sell then good luck to them, but most of us on here *wouldn't touch them with a barge pole until we got to "know" them*, unless of course they were selling grail watches.

And just because a newbie does post 50 in a day doesn't mean they have one intention, they might just be really excited! I remember a certain mbr from Leicester who joined, took ages to say hello and we haven't been able to shut him up since


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well shut my mouth
















Stan has time off?









BTW as for going off topic, did I mention I`m considering replacing my double glazing?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well shut my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind Mach, UPVC or wood?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Don't forget Mac no council tax on D/D for February and March


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well shut my mouth
> ...


Prefer wood but will have to check the prices











pg tips said:


> Don't forget Mac no council tax on D/D for February and March


Not going to make that mistake this year, & completely separate from above I do have my eye on something, maybe even a couple, rather nice items, but will have to wait and see how things work out


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


go on mac.....get an orange monster....you know you wanna.....oh yeah


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Weirdo


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


ok mac.....tell you what, i'll swap you my orange monster for this


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Not only weird but totally loony tunes as well


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its a yes then!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> its a yes then!


























Worth a try.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alas said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > its a yes then!
> ...


you never know







get nowt unless you ask


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> its a yes then!


Err, well after much consideration for exactly 1 nanosecond the answer is......

No


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I do have time off lads but this time it's not through choice, although, I hope the issue will be sorted out soon.

One thing this thread reveals is that most of our "regulars" have the interest of the forum at heart, not that I ever doubted that.

In many situations rules are a pain in the arse, in some they can save your life. We all have our views on rules and I have been a good barrack room lawyer in my time, let me admit.














No law maker is perfect, but the integrity of the law maker is more important than the laws, imo.

Roy doesn't have a lot of rules to comply with and I reckon the mods understand why those minimal rules are in place and try to ensure that they are complied with. Some people don't read the rules and have no idea of the spirit of the forum, that's where the mods need to become active. Most transgretions are innocent but some are self serving, and others simply meant to be destructive.

I don't mind fools, I'm often one myself. But I won't stand for anyone trying to use this forum and its members for their own gain.

Gobshites and chancers don't impress me, I've been there before and made a mental note to treat them as they deserve. 

Hope to see you all more often soon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well put as usual Stan









& whatever it is....



Stan said:


> I do have time off lads but this time it's not through choice


I`m sure we all...



> hope the issue will be sorted out soon.


Take care ya old bugger


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well put as usual Stan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought stan was only 26?

well, thats what he told me


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Stan said:


> Gobshites and chancers don't impress me, I've been there before and made a mental note to treat them as they deserve.


Delicately put and begs the question, do they get treated the same or differently







.

Zap 'em - thats what I say
















Alasdair


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

the problem is technological rather than physical at the moment, but thanks for the concern. 

Shawn,

Yes I am 26 but by a factor of at least two, sorry for the confusion mate, I didn't mean to be inaccurate.









Alasdair,

I hope to treat everyone with an open hand, but some people like to take advantage of "normal" members by inflicting their childhood inadequacies on them and by shouting loudly. :*****:

That's their problem and shouldn't become an irritant on the forum. If some people feel the need to mouth off or try to influence a happily running forum they should take a pill, or better still, just bugger off and find a more suitable group of people to bring down to their diseased level.

This forum doesn't subscribe to that kind of bullying, I don't like bullies, neither does the rest of the world.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Stan said:


> I do have time off lads but this time it's not through choice, although, I hope the issue will be sorted out soon.
> 
> One thing this thread reveals is that most of our "regulars" have the interest of the forum at heart, not that I ever doubted that.
> 
> ...


Well said Stan

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> the problem is technological rather than physical at the moment, but thanks for the concern.
> 
> ...


what he said


----------

